# My first brisket flat



## LowRent (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's my first brisket flat. I just pulled it off moments ago @ 186*. It was in the smoke for around 9 1/2 hours. 

Is my image too big/small or just right? 







And, by popular demand, here is a picture of it sliced:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow that looks great!!!  Where's the sliced pics???  That's when we'll start drooling!!!  Looks like a great cook!!!  Fantastic job!!


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 13, 2006)

I wasn't hungry when I sat down but after seeing that picture now   I'M HUNGRY !!!!!! [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] 

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 13, 2006)

Great job lowrent! We're never satisfied with the pictures, like Larry said, where's the sliced pics?


----------



## LowRent (Oct 13, 2006)

After I slice it, I'll take some pics & post same.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 13, 2006)

Good lookin brisket there LR.  What rub did you use?


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 13, 2006)

Well do look good.  Hope it turn out edible.  Flats can be very twicky especially nekked flats.  Most of the comp cooks around here seem to give em in the general vicinity of 3 in the smoke and 3 in the foil with some good tasting sop..which will usually bring one in purty good if the right cook is at the control panel...stays sober etc.  

bigwheel


----------



## cleglue (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks great Lowrent.  Waiting to see the sliced pictures.


----------



## LowRent (Oct 14, 2006)

In that initial image... the bark looks darker than it is in "real life."

Here's a closer look at the bark:







Here's a look at the pit beans:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2006)

Looking real good LR!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2006)

LR, you caused me to lick my monitor screen!  The color of the brisket looks fantastic, and the beans speak for themselves!  Great job!!  Any sliced pic's you'ld like to torture us with???


----------



## LowRent (Oct 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> LR, you caused me to lick my monitor screen!  The color of the brisket looks fantastic, and the beans speak for themselves!  Great job!!  Any sliced pic's you'ld like to torture us with???



Larry, as you were making this post I was uploading to imageshack. If you pull this thread one more time you'll see the sliced pics, and thanks.


----------



## LowRent (Oct 14, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Good lookin brisket there LR.  What rub did you use?



Bill, I used this one: Modified Louis Charles Henley's All-Purpose Rub. I guess I used too much of it, because (and keep in mind I'm not afraid of salt), it was too salty.


----------



## LowRent (Oct 14, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well do look good.  Hope it turn out edible.  Flats can be very twicky especially nekked flats.  Most of the comp cooks around here seem to give em in the general vicinity of 3 in the smoke and 3 in the foil with some good tasting sop..which will usually bring one in purty good if the right cook is at the control panel...stays sober etc.
> 
> bigwheel



It was edible. Actually, it was good. Not pretty good, and certainly not great. It was good.  It was dryer than it should have been. Suspecting it was too dry I did wrap it, splashed in some apple juice, and put in a 190* oven for an hour before letting it rest and slicing.

If I try that particular cut again, I'll do 3 & 3 which is actually what my instinct and memory told me to do. But, I decided for a longer smoke that was intended for a whole brisket, not just a flat. My mistake.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, it sure looks good !!!!


----------



## john pen (Oct 14, 2006)

When I do a brisket that comes a little dry, I make a broth with onions and garlic and serve the brisket in it. It gives the juice a wonderful smokey flavor that I save and put over noodles...


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Man that sure looked great!
Nice job


----------

